# Cute little Irish Pied



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

I am tempted to bring Beanie a playmate from Iowa...check out this little guy from Happy Trails Havanese.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

OMG Stop it now! I'm on the brink of a puppy meltdown and this doesn't help. 
I always wanted to know-what makes a dog pied-what pattern has to be present?


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

*Irish Pied...*

Hi Beth:
This little guy is so cute...he is from Marlene & Tim Nolting in Pisgah, Iowa...Happy Trails Havanese. I got my little Beanie from them 7 months ago; she is such a great little dog...I am tempted to get her a puppy playmate!

Anyway, Irish Pied is described on the Cornerstone Kennels site:

A two color coat with 50% or more of the coat being any color other than white, with the colors laid out in the following SPECIFIC pattern: The underbelly and lower legs are white. There is also white on the chest up to the bottom of the chin, as well as a full or partial white collar or shawl around the neck. The tip of the tail is always white. There may be a colored mask on the face. The coloring on the back is solid and appears as a large saddle or cape covering the shoulders, back and sides. Topline is colored while the underline is always white.

Toni


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

SO CUTE!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Do you really think anyone on the forum is going to tell you not to take him? :doh: :biggrin1:


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

OMG...he is to die for cute! Beanie needs him!!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Toni!


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

He's adorable! You must get him!!

I was _just_ looking at his photos last night -- we would like to get another dog in about a year or so and Happy Trails is my first choice for a breeder even though I've never called or talked to them.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He is too cute. You know you'll get a lot of encouragement from this group.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

He is adorable. But is he an irish pied? I would call that black with white markings. of which I am partial because of my boy Cash. Get him!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

What a cutie!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

I love watching Happy Trails Havanese on YouTube. They are the cutest little pups.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Can't stand it...*

Too stinkin cute!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Adorable, I am owned by an irish pied as well (Dashie)


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

good grief, that is the cutest puppy EVER....I say go for it!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You could call him Baby and you'd have Beanie & Baby!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

My guy Bentley.....do it.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Currently owed by Panda who is Irish pied - they are to die for. He has such a sweet face - who here would tell you no?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I was trying to talk my Mom into this exact same cutie this weekend!


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Maybe someone got him?? His photo is no longer on the site...


----------

